# today's haul



## LC (May 6, 2010)

from the pro site...







airbrush cleanser x 2
pro performance HD airbrush makeup black black
pro performance HD airbrush makeup white
paint pot - coral crepe
paint pot - fresco rose
paint pot - delft
plushlash - brown
plushlash - black
shadow - concrete
blush - blunt
239 brush
lipstick - violetta
lipstick - impassioned
lipglass - fold and tuck
large eyeshadow pro palette


----------



## vintageroses (May 6, 2010)

OH goshhh paint pot - fresco rose look pretty!


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 6, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## Nicala (May 6, 2010)

Ooh very nice! Impassioned looks really pretty *sucker for bright colors*


----------



## January (May 6, 2010)

Recently bought Delft... love it. Especially with Stars N Rocket's on top... so unique.


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)

Lovely haul! Enjoy


----------



## purrtykitty (May 6, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 6, 2010)

Nice haul!
Those pp's look soo pretty next to each other


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## lexielex (May 6, 2010)

Impassioned looks so pretty I hear it calling my name!


----------



## gemmel06 (May 6, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## Soundclash (May 6, 2010)

Violetta looks Beautiful, might need to pick it up!


----------



## kpenn (May 6, 2010)

Gosh, Impassioned is gorgeous!  Great haul


----------



## LC (May 6, 2010)

i am in LOVE with impassioned. I can't believe I never had it before!!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (May 8, 2010)

Great haul! Do you like Delft I've been eyeing it for a while..


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## HMC (May 8, 2010)

Booooo no fair! I want Violetta soooooo bad!!!! I tried to get it but no such luck :-( :-(


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 11, 2010)

You finally got Violetta. Glad you did. I guess it was my picture from FB that made you get it, right?


----------



## littlepickle (May 12, 2010)

Nice haul! I'm thinking I might have to add Impassioned and all three paint pots to my order


----------



## LC (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_You finally got Violetta. Glad you did. I guess it was my picture from FB that made you get it, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
you were definitely one of the inspirations! recently i'd been hearing about it a lot..however i'm super disappointed in it. totally looks stupid on me..lol. it'll look fine at the end of summer when i'm way darker


----------



## meagannn (May 12, 2010)

oh my!! awesome!! I want Impassioned, but am so scared of bright lips!


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy it.


----------

